# Honda HS720 (or HS520) questions



## ehonda (Jan 17, 2015)

Dosukoi!

I just came into possession of a Honda HS720AA off craigslist and have some questions. I suspect it may have been from home depot because there's some odd/weird things wrong with it that I wouldn't expect from a dealer. It's new to the US this year and can't be more than 1 season old. I also welcome the input from HS520 owners because from the pictures I saw online, a lot of the parts look the same.

1) The fuel on/off valve is wobbly. It works -- turn it left and there's gas flow, turn it right and gas shuts off. But in contrast to the floor model I checked out at my local home depot, the one in the store stays perfectly still when you turn it left/right, but mine is clearly not held in place inside the shroud. 

http://www.mayberrys.com/Assets/ProductImages/Snowblowers/HS720ControlPanel.jpg

Having come from the land of Toro and never having played with Honda's before, does anyone know what it might take to fix this? I know, I have to take off the shroud and see what's what, but I'm just wondering if someone knows what I might expect to find. 

2) The 720AA model comes with both a chute turn control (left/right) and a chute guide control (turns the deflector high/low). Both of these are problematic.

The chute turn control part came without the front cover seen in this picture:

http://www.localwheelsndeals.com/images.aspx/id-10927478-w-492-h-369/honda-hs720aa-478-p3.jpg

I mean, the part with the 6 round teeth looking thing that holds the chute turn lever in place. The turning left/right is indeed very stiff, as other users have mentioned, and I thought, cool, this gives me free reign to guide the chute left/right. The problem is, the vibration of the engine causes the chute control to always vibrate back towards midline -- ie, even if I turn the chute completely left, by the time I finish making a pass, the chute has wiggled it's way back towards middle.

I don't think this will be a huge fix -- I ordered a replacement part online for $7 and I think I just have to screw it in place. Hopefully.

3) The left/right turning of the chute really is as stiff as people have said. Can anyone tell me where to apply grease, or white lithium or something? Is it something I can just apply to the machine as is, or do I have to remove some parts of the chute? The guy who sold it said he sprayed some WD-40 in the general area of the base of the chute, without removing anything, but I don't know how effective that solution is. 

4) The chute guide cable (that controls High/Low) works, but it seems like there's a perfect circle in the frame near the back right wheel that the cable is supposed to be routed through, but isn't. I'll have to take a picture of this when I get home, but I'm not sure how I can disconnect the cable to route it through that hole. It's a tiny hole, only wide enough to accommodate the cable at it's skinniest, so I can't just disconnect the cable at it's head. It's gotta come apart somewhere in the middle. I'll post more on this later then I have pictures.

5) On both sides, there is a small but visible gap where the belt cover meets the body of the blower:

http://powerequipment.honda.com/Content/images/Models/Features/hs720-metal-auger-housing.jpg

Even in this stock photo, you can see there is a tiny gap above those two bolts. Mine is a little more noticeable than that. I was thinking of taking that cover off and maybe trying to bang it flat with a mallet? And/or cutting a thin strip of rubber waterproof weatherstrip and filling that space. Doesn't seem like a good thing for water/snow/ice to get in there.

I will have more questions, but if anyone has input on these points I'd appreciate it!

From the 10 minutes I played with the machine, I love it! It throws like a beast!


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I can't help you with your machine.....know nothing about this model. Just wishing you good luck.....


----------



## ehonda (Jan 17, 2015)

thanks! 

i wonder if anyone has a service manual for the HS720, or even the HS520


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

ehonda said:


> I will have more questions, but if anyone has input on these points I'd appreciate it!


When I'm in the office on Monday, I'll have access to the service library (shop manual, engineering documents, set-up, etc.) and will research the issues you mention. 

I can tell you that silicone spray is the best lubricant for the chute rotation stiffness. Just gently lift the flexible seal around the base of the chute and spray some on the lifted edge of the seal all the way around. 

You bought the HS720 used, correct? The warranty on the unit can be transferred to you, I just need the full serial number and your name/address, just send me a PM.


----------



## ehonda (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks Robert! I sent you a PM.

FYI here's a video of the "wiggly" fuel valve switch. The model I checked out at Home Depot has no wiggle whatsoever.






Also, here's a picture of the chute guide cable as it travels down by the back right wheel, before it goes up through the shroud and connects to the chute itself. You can see the small circular opening just above that back right tire. 

I'm pretty sure that cable is supposed to route through that hole. I'm just not sure where to disconnect the cable to achieve that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

1. Okay, the control cable does NOT pass through the hole near the rear axle. I looked at three production units we have here in the shop to confirm. If the cable is loose or in the way, it may require 1-2 zip-ties to secure it to the handlebar, but only if moving the cable does not bend it or cause the control operation to bind or jam up. 

2. The fuel valve is integrated with a mounting bracket, and is secured with one bolt; you must remove the discharge chute, top cover, rear chute lever assembly, and rear cover to gain access and inspect. I'd let a dealer do this, as you are under warranty. It could be the bracket is damaged, or the bolt is loose/missing. 










Dealers near ZIP code 60564:

First Place Rental, Inc.  
4975 State Route 71 
Oswego, IL 60543-8443 
(630) 554-3155

 Power Equipment Direct, Inc.  
1325 Rodeo Dr 
Bolingbrook,  IL 60490-4933 
(800) 837-8247 


Fox Valley Cycles  
419 Hill Ave 
Aurora, IL 60505-5007 
(630) 851-2910 

Farm & Fleet of Montgomery 
400 U. S. Route 30 
Montgomery, IL 60538-1261 
(630) 801-0232 


Kipp's Lawnmower Sales & Svc., Inc. 
2419 Ogden Ave 
Lisle, IL 60532-3935 
(630) 355-3800 

Shorewood Home & Auto, Inc.  
1002 W Jefferson St 
Shorewood, IL 60404-9781 
(815) 741-2941 

Berland's House of Tools 
600 Oak Creek Dr 
Lombard, IL 60148-6401 
(630) 627-9090


----------



## ehonda (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow! Thanks for this information Robert!

Home Depot is listed as a Honda dealer and service center -- will they do the fuel valve service work under warranty?

I have some more questions about what you said but will have to wait until I get back to my desktop computer. Just wanted to say thanks though!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

ehonda said:


> Wow! Thanks for this information Robert!
> 
> Home Depot is listed as a Honda dealer and service center -- will they do the fuel valve service work under warranty?


Home Depot usually sends service work out to a regional repair center, so there could be some delays. You'd might get faster service from a stand-alone Honda Dealer, especially if warranty gets involved, as the dealer would do everything on-site (no transport delays). 

Finally, keep in mind the dealer will determine what is or is not an eligible warranty item. If the valve is loose due to a missing screw, that would probably be covered. But, if the valve has signs of impact damage, and the bracket was cracked, probably not covered. Discuss the dealers policy _before_ authorizing any work. Some dealers charge a Diagnostic Fee up front, and if the repairs are under warranty, will refund the fee back to you. Others will not charge a fee. All will charge you for the repairs if they are not eligible for warranty coverage.


----------



## ehonda (Jan 17, 2015)

great information! there is no visible physical damage near that rear part of the control panel. a couple of those dealers are all within similar distances from me so i'll call around and see who charges and who doesn't.

doesn't matter anyways -- no snow here to play with


----------

